# Greedy after neutering



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there,
Billy was neutered around 3 weeks ago and since then seems to be obsessed with food. I know we need to be careful about overfeeding him now as neutered dogs have a habit of putting on weight. Not sure if this is because of his op or just his age. He eats Royal Canin which he has always enjoyed but at the moment he is eating it quicker and then looking at me as if to say 'is that it'? Do you think its about time to move onto adult food from the puppy one or any other advice?
Thanks, H x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes you could move him on to the adult food.
Does he eat twice a day, or only once?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger was neutered about three months ago and at first was eating both his breakfast and evening meal and looking for more. He is on Royal Canin junior adult (red pack). Just in the last two or three weeks though he has started to leave his breakfast on some days so I wondered if he is settling down. 

I understand Royal Canin have a range for neutered dogs and the Vet nurse said I might want to consider that if his weight goes up too much.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - yes he is just on two meals a day at breakfast and dinner. 

Wonder if the adult food would fill him up a bit more than the junior puppy?


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer is the same. Had his op two months ago and has gone from picky eater to eating everything and queuing up at breakfast and dinner time. I usually feed him between 6 and 6.30 in the evening and by 5.30 he is throwing himself at the cupboards! Hope this settles it is heart breaking as the vet told me to cut calories down by a fifth! The amount of food in the bowl looks very meagre


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He may well settle down, Weller also got greedy after his op but we stuck to the usual amounts and it past. Try giving a tasty bone to chew?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy was done around the same time and i wouldnt say his appetite has changed ,and i put him on adult food a while ago,he would always table top looking for food before the op and he's still the same (ran off with my beef joint the other day!!)

I think change to adult food and i would adjust the amount depending on how much exercise he's getting each day.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp has always been greedy !! I did find that once he went on to adult food he slowed down a little bit as the pieces are bigger !
I still think he'd eat and eat tho, but then he's a big dog, weighs 21kg and is 21 1/2 " tall so he needs more food !


----------

